# Thickness gauge for Hollow Forms



## Steelart99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there any consensus  on the right shape / brand of thickness gauge for measuring the wall thickness of hollow forms (6" to 12" tall, 4" to 10" dia)? Yeah, yeah, I know there are two opinions for each turner out there ... just looking to narrow down the selection so that I can buy one. Any opinions from you guys (gals)?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly, unless you are super serious about have an absolutely perfect wall thickness, why not make your own? There are a lot of different various you can make from scraps that will work just as well as one you can go and spend a decent amount of money on. 

Here's one

My shop has one similar to this that works very well in the times that I've used it. I'm sure others may disagree but if you want to give one like this a try you won't lose much other than a little plywood and some hardware. 

There are other options that I've seen, with people making gauges out of coat hangers, 3, one for each portion of the form (upper, middle, and lower) made to adjust for the angle of the form to check for accurate thickness. I think with a little creativity you can make yourself a gauge for minimal cost that will get you the same results that you would get from a more expensive gauge.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll often use an Ellsworth style gauge which amounts to a bent wire. Here's a discussion about this style of measuring device:

http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=303

I've also got some big figure 8 style calipers that I'll use at times... Different methods for different forms.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 14, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> The reason I like the laser guide is, on a hollow form, you may need several different guages just for 1 Hollow Form,, as you follow the radius of your HF,, the angle changes,, and as the angle changes, so does the consitent thickness reading of your gage,, Ie,, your thickness will be different in the center of the form than at the top of the form, but your guage will read the same, which really, is an untrue reading... A good example is the Lyle Jamieson videos, he explains this very well and more than likely, much better than me... Cory..



I did get a boring bar / laser setup, but just haven't gotten it installed yet. I have to clear out the area around my lathe first. That said, I believe that even with that I'd turn some pieces without using the boring bar setup and would need to measure the thickness.  I do think that I'll just make a tool(s) once I look over some more of the DIY ideas.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2013)

I think a lot of it depends on the size turnings you are doing. If it is a small piece I don't use anything. If its a fairly large piece it is going to have more movement and be more prone to splitting so I pay more attention. The Veritas Calliper is the best one I have found and the one I use most often. (I use the large)


----------

